# الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني



## عاطف مخلوف (3 أغسطس 2009)

ونستعرض الدوائر الكهربية تباعا للعناصر التالية : 
-مقياس تدفق الهواء ومكوناته : 
-مجس درجة حرارة الهواء 
-مقارن مقياس تدفق الهواء
-نقطتي اتصال مضخة الوقود
-موازن جهد الخانق
-مفتاح التوقيت الحراري
-لاقط منع زيادة الوقود ، مفتاح الخلخلة
-مجموعة اللواقط الاساسية 
-دائرة صمام الهواء الاضافي
-مجس درجة حرارة سائل التبريد
- مجموعة مقاومات القدرة
-الحاقنات

[FONT=&quot]1 – وحدة التحكم الالكترونية [/FONT][FONT=&quot]: ( ECU[/FONT][FONT=&quot] )[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]


- تعتبر هذه الوحدة هي عقل النظام الالكتروني لحقن الوقود .
- وظيفتها الأساسية : تحديد كمية الوقود اللزم حقنه لأى ظروف وأحمال يتعرض لها المحرك .
- ويتم قياس المتغيرات الخاصة بالظروف المحيطة والأحمال عن طريق مجسات مختلفه والتى تمد وحدة (ECU) بالمعلومات حتي تتمكن الوحدة المذكورة من حساب زمن فتح الحاقنات ، وبالتالي كمية الوقود المحقون .

2- المعلومات التى تصل الي وحدة (ECU) :












-وضع مفتاح الاشعال 
-وضع الخانق : حيث يترجم حركة قدم السائق للتسارع 
-الموزع : لتوقيت الشراره بحسب سرعة المحرك
-مجس حرارة مياه التبريد : لحساب كمية الوقود المطلوبة في حالتى البدأ والمحرك بارد أو البدأ والمحرك ساخن .
-مجس درجة حرارة الهواء : ويكون موجود داخل مقياس تدفق الهواء
-معدل تدفق الهواء الداخل : لحساب حجم الهواء الداخل الي المحرك 

2– مقياس تدفق الهواء: 
يتكون من ثلاثة أنظمة كهربية منفصلة : 
أ – مجس درجة حرارة الهواء : ATS Air temperature sensor 
- يستخدم المجس عنصر سليكوني ليكشف التغيرات في درجة الحرارة ، ويركب في ممر الهواء الداخل .
- ويعمل التيار الكهربي المار بالعنصر علي تسخينه مما يقلل من مقاومة المادة 
- وتسبب كتلة الهواء الداخلة في تبريد العنصر 
- ويتم تغذية وحدة (ECU) بالتغيرات في قيمة المقاومة عن طريق الطرف (27) في الوحدة 







مجس درجة حرارة الهواء .....ATS) Air temperature sensor)
مقارن مقياس تدفق الوقود...... AFP) Air flow potentiometer)
نقاط تلامس مضخة الوقود....................... FPC) Fuel pump )


ب – مقارن مقياس تدفق الهواء : AFP) Air flow potentiometer )
- يتصل ذراع ال (potentiometer) الماسح بعمود الريشئة الخاص بمقياس تدفق الهواء 
- وعند دوران الذراع ، تتحرك الماسحة علي المقاومة ليتم تغيير الجهد ، وبهذه الطريقة أمكن قياس حركة الريشة (Flap) ، ثم تصل اشارة الجهد الي الطرف (7) في وحدة (ECU) .

ج – نقطتي اتصال مضخة الوقود : FPC) Fuel pump )
- تغلق نقاط الاتصال ميكانيكيا عند حركة الريشه (5º) أثناء ادارة البداية 
مما يسمح لتيار الكهربي بالتدفق من ( الي الاطراف (39) ( main relay) ، (36) لمقياس تدفق الهواء ، عبر نقاط الاتصال من خلال الديود الايسر للاقط التوجيه ومنهالي مفتاح مضخة الوقود .


----------



## العقاب الهرم (3 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى
وبانتظار جديدك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا أخي الفاضل علي مرورك الكريم ، ويسعدني تعليقك ، فجزاك الله خيرا .
والحقيقة ان الموضوع جاهز لدى ، لكن لاحظت ان المواضيع اذا كانت طويلة مهما كانت فوائدها وتكاملها ، لا يقبل عليها المشاهد ، فهو يفضل الوجبات السريعة ، فآثرت تقديم الموضوع هذه المرة علي حلقات، لان الهدف هو الافادة وليس مجرد تقديم موضوع .
وجزاك الله خيرا علي مواضيعك الثرية والتى أحرص علي متابعتها .


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة
والمواضيع الهادفة
والمشاركات المتميزة
عطاء مثمر مهندس A.Mak
بارك الله فيك.


----------



## commander 15 (3 أغسطس 2009)

استاذنا بارك الله فيك
الفقرة ( أ ) و ( ب) واضحة بالنسبة لي
الفقرة ( ج ) غامضة علي بعض الشيء
ارجو التوضيح اذا امكن و لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أغسطس 2009)

الدكتور / باشرحيل 
شكرا علي تشجيعك المستمر ، ويشرفنا تقييمك الايجابي ، وهو ما نحتاجه ونعتمد عليه ، فبارك الله فيك .

الاخ العزيز (commander 15)
متابعتك لمواضيعي تشرفني وتسعدني 
أما عن موضوع الفقرة "ج" فلك الحق أنها غامضة ، اما فيما يخص حركة الريشة فيمكنك مراجعة هذا الرابط :
"http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146059.html"
وان كنت اعرف ان الغموض في النقطة الثانية وهو "تدفق التيار الكهربي " والحقيقة ان اللاقط المذكور سيأتي شرحه وصورته في الرسالة القادمة فيتضح الامر تماما ، وهذا من عيوب تقطيع الموضوع ، وان كنت ذكرت عذرى في ذلك سابقا كما لا حظت ، وأعدك بسرعة نشر الباقي باذن الله تعالي ، وبارك الله فيك ، وأسعدني دائما بتعليقاتك الفاهمة الواعية الذكية .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أغسطس 2009)

*الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني (2 )*

4 - موازن جهد الخانق : ( TP) Throttle potentiometer
يتصل موازن جهد الخانق بمحور صمام (Throttle butterfly) ، ومهمته هو ارشاد وحدة (ECU) لوضع بدال التسارع لدى السائق 
-ويعمل بنفس طريقة موازن مقياس تدفق الهواء 










-عند تحرك الخانق يتحرك الماسح علي مقاومة ليتم تغيير الجهد 
-وتصل اشارة التغيير في الجهد عبر نقاط اتصال الموازن (18, 3,2 pins ) 
وتنشط دائرة اغناء الوقود الخاصة بالتسارع 
-عند فتح الخانق علي اتساعه فإن اشارة مناسبة تصل الي وحدة (ECU) فتعمل الوحدة علي الامداد بالمزيد من الوقود اللزم لظروف الحمل الكامل 
-ويمكن ضبط وضع موازن الخانق كما سيأتي

5– مفتاح التوقيت الحراري : (TT) Thermotime
- وظيفته تحديد زمن حاقن البدأ علي البارد
- ومكانه في مقدمة مجمع الدخول في فتحة التبريد ( Cooling gallery) 
- ويجب عدم الخلط بينه وبين مجس درجة حرارة سائل التبريد الموجود الي جواره 







حاقن البدأ علي البارد ........... CSI Cold start injector
مفتاح حراري زمني ............. TT Thermotime switch
مفتاح اشعال .............Ignition switch IS

- ويحتوى مفتاح التوقيت الحراري (TT ) علي زوج من نقاط التلامس أحدها خاص بالشريط المزدوج المعدن ، الذي يحيطه ملف التسخين 
- ويتحكم مفتاح الاشعال في منظومة البدأ علي البارد فلا تعمل الا اذا كان مفتاح الاشعال في وضع الادارة (Crank position) 

-عند تشغيل نظام البدأ علي البارد يضمن مفتاح التوقيت الحراري الآتي :
- عدم تشغيل الحاقن اذا كانت درجة حرارة مياه التبريد أكثر من 35ºم 
- يعمل الحاقن لفترة 12 ثانية ليتجنب زيادة الوقود ، ويعتمد الوقت علي درجة حرارة التبريد 
- فيعمل الحاقن 12 ثانية عند درجة حرارة (-20ºم ) ، وفي حالة زيادة الحرارة عن ذلك فإن الزمن يقل .
- في الاجواء الباردة تكون نقطتي التماس مغلقة ، ويسري التيار من الموصل الي الحاقن ثم الي الرقيقة مزدوجة المعدن الي نقاط التماس الخاصة بمفتاح التوقيت الحراري ومنه الي الارض ، فيعمل الحاقن .
- وحيث أن الرقيقة مزدوجة المعدن تكون حساسة الي درجة حرارة الجو المحيط فإذا بلغت درجة الحرارة (35 ºم) تفتح نقاط التماس ويتوقف عمل الحاقن .
- ويمر التيار من طرف الموصل (WR) الي عنصر التسخين بالمفتاح ، حيث ترتفع درجة حرارة المعدن المزدوج لمدة 12 ثانية وبعدها تنفصل نقاط التلامس ويتوقف الحاقن عن العمل .

وفي الرسالة الثالثة سنشرح بإذن الله تعالي  -لاقط لاقط منع زيادة الوقود ، مفتاح الخلخلة​


----------



## ابن الملتقى البار (4 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المفيد اخى A.mak


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (4 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وتسلم لنا .

تم دمج الفصلين 1 و 2 للأهمية وعدم التشتت .


البغدادي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (4 أغسطس 2009)

أخي الكريم والمشرف الفاضل شكرى محمد نورى 
خير ما فعلت ، وهوتماما ما اريد ، وارجو دمج ما ياتي في نفس الموضوع ، وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء ، ولكن ارجو ان يُشار في العنوان بزيادة رقم 2 ثم بازالة الارقام عند انهاء الموضوع . 
مع وافر احترامي وتقديري .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (5 أغسطس 2009)

*الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني (3)*

6 - لاقط منع زيادة الوقود ، مفتاح الخلخلة :​Overrun fuel shut-off relay , Vacuum switch (OFSR) ​
-يوجد هذا اللاقط مركبا علي حمالة تثبيت مقياس تدفق الهواء
-ويعمل بالتآزر مع مفتاح الخلخلة 
-وظيفتة الللاقط والمفتاح هي ايقاف عملية الحقن أثناء التخلخل العالي (24 in.Hg ±)
-ويحدث ذلك في حلة العجلة التقصيرية (التباطؤ) مع غلق الخانق ، أو عند الهبوط من مرتفع ، وذلك لتحسين خصائص العادم ، وايضا للاقتصاد في استهلاك الوقود .

-عمل هذه الوحدة :
-يبين الشكل النظام في حالة التوقف عن العمل حيث مفتاح الاشعال لا يعمل 
-يكون مفتاح الخلخلة مغلق ، وتكون نقاط التماس في اللاقط مفتوحه 

-مفتاح الاشعال في وضع التشغيل :
-يمر التيار من خلال مفتاح الخلخلة الى الارض عبر ملف اللاقط والنقطتين (85-86) للاقط منع الوقود .
-وهذا بدوره يغلق نقاط تلامس اللاقط 
-وتمر نبضات التوزيع والاشعال الي وحدة (ECU) في الطرف (1) لضمان عمل الحاقنات 







 Overrun fuel shut-off circuit

​ مفتاح اشعال ..........IS Ignition switch
موزع شرر.................. D Distributor
ملف اشعال ...............................C Coil
مفتاح خلخلةVS Vacuum ……..……..

مفتاح الخلخلة :
-يتصل مفتاح الخلخلة بمجمع السحب (plenum chamber) حيث يستشعر الخلخلة في المجمع .
-ويصمم المفتاح علي الفتح عند خلحلة مقدارها (24±1 in.Hg.) 
-وعند حدوث هذا التخلخل العالي يفتح مفتاح الخلخلة ، ويتوقف سريان التيار الي اللاقط ، وتفح نقاط التلامس لوقف عملية الحقن ، وذلك لعدم وصول اشارة من ملف الاشعال الي وحدة (ECU)
 

​


----------



## commander 15 (5 أغسطس 2009)

متابعك يا دكتور خطوة خطوة
تحياتي لك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 أغسطس 2009)

*الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني (4)*

7 - مجموعة اللواقط الاساسية : 
Steering Module (Diode Pack)
Main Relay 
Fuel Pump Relay








-وتتواجد هذه المجموعة في بعض السيارات داخل كابينة القيادة خلف المقعد الايمن الامامي ، وفي البعض يكون في الامام مع المحرك معزول بعناية ويختلف مكانها من سيارة الى اخرى 



-طريقة عمل الوحدات الثلاث :

-يحمل السلك (W) التيار من مفتاح الاشعال خلال اللاقط الايمن من مجموعة اللواقط خلاب الأطراف (1-4) 
-ثم يتصل من الطرف (5) الي الطرف (85) للاقط الرئيسي (Main Relay) خلال ملف اللاقط ليتم اغلاق نقاط تماسه 
-عندئذ يمكن أن يمر التيار الي مقياس تددفق الهواء ، والي الطرف (10) لوحدة (ECU) ، ثم الي مقاومات القدرة (Power resistors) لامداد الحاقنات بالتيار .

-وبالمثل فإن لاقط مضخة الوقود يتم تنشيطه عن طريق الدايود (SM) 










- [FONT=&quot]وفي حالة ادارة المحرك ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]Cranking mode) [/FONT] يصل التيار الي الطرف (3) في الدايود (SM) من خلال السلك (WR) .
-وفي حالة السير : يصل التيار الي الطرف ( 2) خلال الموصل (UP) ، ويمر التيار خارجا من الدايود( SM) عبر الطرف (5 ) الي الطرف (85) للاقط مضخة الوقود حيث ينشط الملف فتغلق نقاط التماس لتعمل مضخة الوقود .​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 أغسطس 2009)

*الدوائر الكهربية لعناصر الحقن الالكتروني (5)*

8 – دائرة صمام الهواء الاضافي :

- يحتوى صمام الهواء الاضافي علي ملف تسخين ، وعند سخونة الملف تعمل الرقيقة المزدوجة المعدن علي غلق صمام الهواء .

- ويتركب ملف التسخين بين الطرفين (87) بلاقط مضخة الوقود والطرف (34) لوحدة (ECU) .





- ولذلك فإنه عند تشغيل مضخة االوقود ، فإن التيار يمر أيضا خلال ملف التسخين .
- وبعد غلق صمام االهواء نتيجة تسخين الملف ، يظل التيار ينشط ملف التسخين لضمان عدم فتح صمام الهواء حتي يبرد الملف .

9 – مجس درجة حرارة سائل التبريد : Coolant Temperature Sensor (CTS)








- يتصل هذا المجس بالطرف (13 ) وطرف الارض (35) لوحدة (ECU)

- وهو يعمل بنفس طريقة مجس حرارة الهواء في مقياس تدفق الهواء ، مستخدما عنصر سليكوني ليعطي اشارة التغيير في المقاومة الي وحدة (ECU) كدالة لتغير الحرارة ، وبذلك تتمكن وحدة (ECU) من حساب زمن الفتح الصحيح للحاقن .

10 – مجموعة مقاومات القدرة : Power Resistor Pack

- تكون مثبتة في حمالة مقياس تدفق الهواء والغرض منها تخفيض الجهد الذى يغذى فتح الحاقنات من 12 فولت الي 3 فولت .






11 – الحاقنات : Injectors

تفتح الحاقنات لتغذى الاسطوانات بالوقودعبر مفتاح مغناطيسي داخلي ويتم كالآتي :
-عند وضع مفتاح الاشعال علي وضع التشغيل :
-يصل التيار من ملف الاشعال ومن الطرف (87) للاقط الرئيسي (MR) الي وحدة المقاومات .
-وحتي تتكون دائرة كهربية تسمح بمرور التيار ، فلابد أن يكون الوضع إما تشغيل بادئ الحركة أو أن السيارة تعمل بالفعل .







دائرة الحاقنات ............Injectors Circuit
مفتاح الاشعال ............ IS Ignition Switch 
موزع ...................... D Distributor
ملف ........................C Coil
مفتاح الخلخلة ..............VS Vacuum Switch 
لاقط ايقاف الوقود .........OFSR Overrun fuel shut-off relay
اللاقط الرئيسي .............MR Main relay
مقاومات القدرة .............PR Power resistor packs
الحاقنات من 1-8 ..........1-8 Injectors

-وعندئذ يتدفق التيار من مفتاح الاشعال (IS) خلال الموصل (W) ثم الى ملف لاقط مفتاح منع الوقود (OFSR) عبر مفتاح الخلخلة (VS) ، ليغلق نقاط التلامس ، ويعمل علي وصول إشارة سرعة غالمحرك الي الطرف (1) عبر السلك (WB)

-وتقوم الوحدة (ECU) المبرمجه بتشغيل كل صف حاقنات مرتين خلال الدورة الواحدة عن طريق توصيل ارضى الدائرة .

-ويتم توصيل الارضي لدوائر الحاقنات (1,3,5,7) عبر الاطراف (15,33,32,14) من اطراف وحدة (ECU) 
-في حين يتم توصيل الارضى لدوائر الحاقنات (2,4,6,8) عبر الاطراف (31,30,29,28) .



ونبدأ بإذن الله تعالي في استعراض الدوائر المجمعة فى الاحوال المختلفة مع الشرح ، والله الموفق.

​


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أغسطس 2009)

12 – الدوائر المجمعة في أحوال التشغيل المختلفة :
- بعد أن استعراضنا عناصر نظام الحقن الالكتروني لنظام ( L- Getronic) وشرحنا مكونات كل عنصر وطريقة عمله ، ثم استعرضنا الدوائر الكهربية للعناصر المختلفة ، يمكن الآن - للذين تابعونا واستوعبوا ما شرحناه - أن نشرح الدوائر الكهربية المجمعة في أحوال التشغيل المختلفة ، وستكون لهم سهلة الفهم بإذن الله تعالي . ومن يجد فيها صعوبة فليراجع ما تقدم بدقة فتزول الصعوبة بعون الله تعالي .

وسنعرض للدائرة الكهربية المجمعة في الاحوال التالية : 
أ – في وضع عدم التشغيل حيث مفتاح الاشعال علي وضع عدم التشغيل (Ignition off)
ب –وضع التشغيل ( Ignition On)
ج - ادارة المحرك ( (Cranking
د – المحرك في وضع التشغيل العادى (Engine Running)


أ‌-في وضع عدم التشغيل (Ignition off) : 








– لا يسمح مفتاح الاشعال في هذه الحالة بمرور تيار ويكون المحرك بارد ( في حالة الادارة الصباحية).
-ويغذى الجهد الموصل (N) من البطارية الي مفتاح الاشعال ثم الطرف ( 30/51 ) من اللاقط الرئيسي 
-وفي هذه الحالة تكون نقاط التماس المفتوحة هي : 
1 – نقاط تماس مقياس تدفق الهواء ........ ( AFM) 
2 - نقاط تماس مفتاح غلق الوقود ........( OFSR)
3 - نقاط تماس لاقط مضخة الوقود ......( FPR ) 

-وتكون نقاط التماس مغلقة في كل من :
1 – مفتاح الخلخلة ..................( VS )
2 – مفتاح التوقيت الحراري ...(TT ) بفرض أن درجة حرارة التبريد أقل من 35)ºم )


ب – وضع التشغيل ( Ignition On) : 











- في هذه الحالة يكون هناك تغذية خلال الموصل (W) الي الموزع (D)وحيث أن المحرك لا يدور فلا توجد اشارة خرج 
- ويكون هناك تيار كهربي يسري أيضا كالتالي : 
1 – الموصل (W) خلال نقاط التماس المغلقه لمفتاح الخلخلة (VS) ثم الي لاقط مفتاح منع الوقود ، مسببا غلق أطراف اللاقط .
- وحيث أن المحرك لا يدور فلا يسري التيار من الموزع الي اللاقط 
2 – وأيضا يسري التيار من الموصل (W) الي الطرف (30/51) للاقط مضخة الوقود 
- وحيث أن نقاط التماس ما تزال مفتوحة فإن المضخة لا تعمل 
3 – يصل التيار من الموصل (W) خلال الاطرلف (4,1) للاقط الادارة (SM) الي ملف اللاقط الرئيسي (MR) خلال الاطراف ( 85/86) مما يسبب غلق نقاط التماس .
- وحيث أن نقاط التماس للاقط الرئيسي مغلقة ، فإن التيار يمر خلال اللاقط الرئيسي الي :
- الموصل (UY) ، الي الطرف (10) لوحدة (ECU) 
وتعتبر هذه هي التغذية الرئيسية اللازمة لتجعل وحدة (ECU) في وضع التشغيل .
-الموصل (NO) :الي وحدتي مقاومة القدرة (PR) لتنبيه الحاقنات 
-الموصل (NO) الي نقاط التماس الميكانيكية لمحور مقياس تدفق الهواء (AFM).

-الدوائر خلال وحدة (ECU):
-الاطراف (2,3) : من موازن الخانق (TP) عبر الموصل (R) و(Y) 
-الطرف (18) : الي موازن الخانق عبر الموصل (G)
-الاطراف (6,7,8,9,27) :الي مقياس تدفق الهواء عبر :
الموصل : (UR) الي الطرف (6) 
الموصل : (U) الي الطرف (7) 
الموصل : (UG) الي الطرف (8) 
الموصل : ( UW) الي الطرف (9) 
الموصل : ( RB) الي الطرف (27)

-وآخر الدوائر عملا في هذه الحالة هي دائرة مجس درجة حرارة التبريد (CTS) 
-الطرف (13) : (BS) الي المجس ، (BW) الي الارض والي الطرف (5)


----------



## احمد يوسف سلمان (12 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن pdf تعليم برنامج الانسز


----------



## engr.amin (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا مهندسنا القدير a.mak


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لك أخي ولكل من مر وعبر ، سرني مجرد العبور ، أما التعليق فهو شرف كبير .
جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء.


----------



## commander 15 (12 أغسطس 2009)

A.mak قال:


> الشكر لك أخي ولكل من مر وعبر ، سرني مجرد العبور ، أما التعليق فهو شرف كبير .
> جزاكم الله جميعا خير الجزاء.


 بعد المجهود الكبير الذي بذل لإيصال المعلومة لن نكتفي بالمرور والعبور 
بل الدخول والوقوف والتمعن والشكر والثناء 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي A.mak على المجهود الرائع وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 أغسطس 2009)

أهلا بك دائما أخى "commander 15" 
فدعوتك ، ودعوات الاخوان هي ما كل ما ابتغيه من هذا العمل ، وما يأتي بإذن الله تعالي ، فلا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أغسطس 2009)

*لدائرة في حالة ادارة المحرك : (Cranking)*

ج – الدائرة في حالة ادارة المحرك : (Cranking) 

-يجب أن يكون المحرك قادرا علي البدأ ، ولذلك فإن الدوائر العاملة هي : - مضخة الوقود ، الاشعال ، حاقن البدأ علي البارد ، صمام الهواء الاضافي .










-يقوم الموصل (WR) بمد كل من :
-الطرف (4) لوحدة ( ECU) ، والذى يغذى : 
مفتاح التوقيت الحراري (TT) ، حاقن البدأ علي البارد (CSI) ، الطرف (3) الخاص ب (SM) 

-وينشط أطراف (SM ) (3,5) الآتي :
-الموصل (WG) : الطرف (85) للاقط مضخة الوقود (FPR) 
-الموصل (WP) : من طرف (87) للاقط مضخة الوقود الي مضخة الوقود والتى تعمل في هذه الحالة 
-الموصل (WP) : من الطرف من (87) للاقط مضخة الوقود اي صمام الهواء الاضافي ( EAV) ، ومن (EAV) ترسل اشارة الي الطرف (34) لوحدة (ECU) عبر الموصل (RU).

-وحيث أن المحرك يعمل فإن المزع يدور أيضا : فيمر التيار خلال الموصل (WU) الي الطرف (30) من لاقط مفتاح منع الوقود ، وحيث أن أطراف اللاقط مغلقه فإن التيار يؤثر علي الطرف (1) لوحدة (ECU) حلال الموصل (WB) عند الطرف (87) وتحدد هذه الاشارة المعلومة عن سرعة المحرك .

-وينشط الطرف (1) من وحدة (ECU) دائرة الحاقن بالتوصيل الاضي 

-ويسحب الهواء في هذه الحالة عن طريق مقياس تدفق الهواء (AFM) ولهذا فإن نقاط تماس مضخة الوقود (FPC ( سوف تغلق ميكانيكيا .

-يمكن للتيار المرور الآن من الطرف (87) للاقط الرئيسي خلال الموصل (NO) خلال نقاط التماس المغلقة لمقياس تدفق الهواء (36, 39) الي وحدة (ECU) عبر الطرف (20) خلال الموصل (UP)

-ونفس الطرف (39) في مقياس تدفق الهواء يُمد سليكونات الادارة بتغذية ثانوية خلال الطرف (2) من خلال الموصل (UP)


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك
وأثابك خيري الدنيا والآخرة 
أخي الفاضل مهندس A.Mak

جزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 أغسطس 2009)

وأثابك الله خيرا أخي الكريم المفضال الدكتور محمد ، ولمثل هذه الدعوات المباركات نسعي ونحفل ، بارك الله فيك وفي جهودك الواضحة المشكورة .


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 أغسطس 2009)

د – المحرك في وضع التشغيل العادى (Engine Running)








في هذه الحالة يكون المحرك قد بدأ ، ويكون مفتاح الاشعال قد حُرر من تشغيل بادئ الحركة وفي وضع التشغيل 
-ينقطع التيار عن تغذية الطرف الاوسط (3) لسيلكونات الادارة ، وذلك لانقطاع التغذية عن الموصل (W/R)من مفتاح الاشعال 
-وبدلا من ذلك فإن التيار يصل عبر الطرف (20) لوحدة (ECU) خلال الموصل (UP) آتية من الأطراف (2-5) لوحدة سليكونات الادارة (SM) .
-ويحافظ هذا التيار علي وضع الاغلاق للاقط مضخة الوقود ويستمر في امداد المضخة بالتيار اللازم .
-وتتوقف دائرة البدأ علي البارد عن العمل في حالة دوران المحرك.
-عندما يسخن المحرك فإن صمام الهواء الاضافي (EAV) يغلق ليقطع امداد الهواء الاضافي عن مجمع السحب .
-يرسل مجس درجة حرارة سائل التبريد (CTS) اشارته الي وحدة (ECU ) عبر الطرف (13) فتصل الي الوحدة معلومة زيادة درجة حرارة سائل التبريد فتقوم وحدة (ECU )بتقليل زمن فتح الحاقنات .
-عند وصول درجة الحرارة الي (60-70ºم) فإن صمام الهواء الاضافي يغلق وتقوم الحاقنات بالامداد بالاحتياجات الضئيله المطلوبة لهذه الحالة .
-تقوم الحاقنات الآن بالامداد بكميات الوقود التى تحددها وحدة (ECU ) كتلبية الي الاشارات الصادرة من موازن الخانق (تبعا لوضع بدال التسارع) ومعدل تدفق الهواء ودرجة حرارته التى يسجلها مقياس تدفق الهواء 
-أما العنصر الآخر الذى يؤثر في امداد الوقود فهو مفتاح التخلخل (VS) ، ففي حالة التخلخل الشديد في مجمع السحب (اكثر من (24in.Hg) فإن مفتاح الخلخلة يفتح ، ليقطع اشارة السرعة من الموزع ، ويسبب ذلك توقف الحاقنات عن العمل حتي ينخفض التخلخل دون القيمة المذكورة .

- وبهذا نكون قد أنجزنا هذا الشرح الوافي لنظام الحقن الالكتروني الذي اخترناه ، 
وقدمناه في حلقتين : 
*الاولي** بعنوان* : *الشرح الوافي لنظام الحقن الالكتروني** L- Getronic **في محركات البترول*
*ورابطها*: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t146059.html

*والثانية** : بعنوان* : *عناصر نظام الحقن الالكتروني ودوائره الكهربية* 
وهي التي بين يديك الآن. 
*وأرجو أن يكون ما قدمته وافيا وواضحا ، كما ارجو أن يكون قد ملأ فراغا ما في هذا الموضوع .*
*والله أسأل أن يجعله في صحيفة اليمين ، فهو الزاد يوم لا زاد الا العمل الصالح ، والله أسأل أن يكون علما صالحا يُنتفع به .*
*- روى مسلم في صحيحه *
عَنْ أَبِي الدَّرْدَاءِ قَالَ : قَالَ *رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ *
*"مَا مِنْ عَبْدٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَدْعُو لأخِيهِ بِظَهْرِ الْغَيْبِ إلا قَالَ الْمَلَكُ وَلَكَ بِمِثْلٍ"*
*فلا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم *

*والله من وراء القصد وهو يهدي السبيل ،وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين .*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 أغسطس 2009)

اللهم ارفع درجته في عليين 
وتقبل هذا العمل منه 
اللهم وأجعله خالصا لوجهك الكريم 
ونافعا له يوم الدين.

اللهم زد في حسنات الأخ المهندس A.mak

ووفقه لرضاك . 

جزاك الله كل خير.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 أغسطس 2009)

*أخي الفاضل الكريم د. محمد باشرحيل *
*ما أحلي هذه الدعوات الطيبات الزاكيات الصالحات .*
*وأنا بدوري أقول : *
* اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَا ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ أن تبارك في أخواني وان تجزهم عني خير الجزاء ، وضاعف لهم الاجر أضعافا مضاعفه . اللهم آمين ، اللهم آمين .*
*وصلي اللهم علي محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*


----------



## commander 15 (20 أغسطس 2009)

a.mak قال:


> *أخي الفاضل الكريم د. محمد باشرحيل *
> *ما أحلي هذه الدعوات الطيبات الزاكيات الصالحات .*
> *وأنا بدوري أقول : *
> *اللَّهُمَّ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ بِأَنَّ لَكَ الْحَمْدَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ الْمَنَّانُ بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَا ذَا الْجَلَالِ وَالْإِكْرَامِ يَا حَيُّ يَا قَيُّومُ إِنِّي أَسْأَلُكَ أن تبارك في أخواني وان تجزهم عني خير الجزاء ، وضاعف لهم الاجر أضعافا مضاعفه . اللهم آمين ، اللهم آمين .*
> *وصلي اللهم علي محمد عبدك ونبيك ورسولك وعلي آله وصحبه وسلم .*


 
:7:
دخلت كي تشملني الدعوة
جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسام محي الدين (28 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر الموضوع الهام والجميل ولكن الموضيع التى يتم تحميلها افضل واحسن لانه يكونه بيكون مرجع فى المستقبل وانا عندى حجات مهمه فى المحركات الديزل الحقن اللالكترونى والترنس ماشن ولكن لا اعرف كيف يمكن النزيل حتى يمكن ان افيد


----------



## حسن علي دبوه (4 أكتوبر 2009)

والله جهود جباره يا شباب والله الموفق


----------



## رحالة11 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك ....


----------



## تايجر المصرى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا فعلا ما قل و دل اشكرك للمجهود و لك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## dummy (30 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## malak200029 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

الف شكر على الجهد المبهرررررررررررررررر


----------



## abosomar (9 نوفمبر 2009)

A.mak قال:


> 4 - موازن جهد الخانق : ( TP) Throttle potentiometer​
> 
> يتصل موازن جهد الخانق بمحور صمام (Throttle butterfly) ، ومهمته هو ارشاد وحدة (ECU) لوضع بدال التسارع لدى السائق
> -ويعمل بنفس طريقة موازن مقياس تدفق الهواء​
> ...


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل abosomar

ملاحظة دقيقة وفي مكانها ، والسبب في هذه العبارة أن ما قدمته كان جزءا من دورة قمت بتدريسها ، وكان فيها ما أشرت اليه ، واليك أخي الكريم إجابة ما سألت عنه : 

 *ضبط موازن الخانق :*
*-**ملحوظة **: - *
*-**يتم الضبط باستخدام جهاز فولتميتر تدريجه الاقصي لا يزيد عن 10 V ** ، لو استخدم جهاز فولتميتر تدريجه أعلي من **10 V** سيتلف الموازن نهائيا .*
*-**اجراءات الضبط كالتالي : *
*-**ضع مفتاح الاشعال عل الوضع (**ON**) *
*-**وصل طرفي الفولتميتر بين الموصل الاحمر والاخضر( **R,G** )( راجع دائرة **موازن جهد الخانق ) للموازن ولا حظ قراءة الفولتميتر *
*-**يجب أن تكون القراءة **325 ±35 Mv*
*-**اذا كانت القراءة غير صحيحة ، قم بفك مسمارى التثبيت ، وأدر الموازن في اتجاه او آخر حتى تحصل علي القراءة الصحيحة .*
*-**أعد ربط مسمارى التثبيت وقم باعادة قراءة الفولتميتر .*
*-**من المفترض في هذه المرحلة أن المحرك سيعمل بشكل مرضي.*
*-**والا فيتم اجراء اختبارات علي أجزاء أخري من الدائرة .*


----------



## maarafa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

انا معنديش كلام اقوله غير 
جزاكم الله عن تعليمنا خير الجزاء وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## maarafa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
ولكن هل سيكون هناك اختلاف فى حالة تكلمنا عن محركات الديزل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي "maarafa" في ملتقاك الهندسي 
ونرجو لك الخير فيه ونرجو أن نسعد بمشاركاتك العلمية قريبا ان شاء الله تعالي، وشكرا علي مرورك ، والف شكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق ، وجزاك الله خيرا.
أما عن محركات الديزل فالامر كما لا يخفي عليك مختلف تماما ، ولنا لقاء قريب بإذن الله تعالي في ذلك .


----------



## maarafa (10 نوفمبر 2009)

ياريت ياخى لو اعطيتنا نبدة سريعة عن الحساسات الموجوده فى محرك الديزل ووظيفة كل منها 
وانا اقصد هنا المحرك عموما وليس فقط دوره الوقود


----------



## commander 15 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم 
نشكر لك متابعتك لمواضيعك وإجابتك على الإستفسارات التي ترد مما يدفعنا الى التفاعل مع مواضيعك انت فقط دون غيرك 
وللأسف اقول لك ( أنت الوحيد بهذا المنتدى الذي تستحق المتابعة )
بارك الله فيك


----------



## sniper1975 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المجهود الرائع ............جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الزميل الفاضل (sniper1975) 
بارك الله فيك ، وأشكرك علي تقديرك لما قدمت ، وجزيل الشكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .
الاخ العزيز (commander 15)
تقييمك أمر أعتز به ، وإن كانت مواضيعك من أجود المواضيع ، ومشاركاتك تدل علي فهم وعلم ، والملتقي يغص بالكوادر الهندسية والكفاءات ، فضلا عن العلم والاخلاق ، فشكرا لك مرة ثانية وانت ممن أحب ان اسمع آراءهم وتعليقاتهم العلمية عموما وفيما أكتب ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## commander 15 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

a.mak قال:


> الزميل الفاضل (sniper1975)
> بارك الله فيك ، وأشكرك علي تقديرك لما قدمت ، وجزيل الشكر علي اهتمامك بالتعليق .
> الاخ العزيز (commander 15)
> تقييمك أمر أعتز به ، وإن كانت مواضيعك من أجود المواضيع ، ومشاركاتك تدل علي فهم وعلم ، والملتقي يغص بالكوادر الهندسية والكفاءات ، فضلا عن العلم والاخلاق ، فشكرا لك مرة ثانية وانت ممن أحب ان اسمع آراءهم وتعليقاتهم العلمية عموما وفيما أكتب ، فجزاك الله خيرا .


 
صدقت في ذلك ولكن مهما كان من يطرح الموضوع يجب عليه متابعته وحث الجميع على التفاعل معه
وان يكون ملم به ويكون على استعداد لإجابة اي استفسار يرد من المشاركين 
فقد دخلت على عدة مواضيع وبعضها من المواضيع المثبتة و بعضها لمشرفين وطلبت من صاحبها التوضيح ولكن دون فائدة .
وهدفي من المشاركة اما ان أضيف معلومة تدعم الموضوع او اصحح معلومة خاطئة لدي 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## abosomar (11 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك أخي العزيز A.mak على ردك السريع ومتابعتك للموضوع ولكن لدي استفسار





A.mak قال:


> الاخ الفاضل abosomar
> 
> ملاحظة دقيقة وفي مكانها ، والسبب في هذه العبارة أن ما قدمته كان جزءا من دورة قمت بتدريسها ، وكان فيها ما أشرت اليه ، واليك أخي الكريم إجابة ما سألت عنه :
> 
> ...


 

الموازن مثبت بمسماري تثبيت(كماتفضلت) عند فكهما وضبط القراءة على الفولتميتر ألاتعود القراءة الى وضعها السابق بعد تثبيت المسامير كون الموازن محكوم بمكان محدد بالمسامير


----------



## ابوشادى الثانى (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الف الف مليون شكر على هذا المجهود الكبير ......


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاضل abosomar
 بدراسة الصورة ، وفتحة مسماري التثبيت ، ستلاحظ أن الفتحتين تسمحان بالحركة ، وستلاحظ ايضا السهم علي اليسار يشير الى اتجاه الفتح والغلق ، كما أن الرسم البياني يبين قيمة الفولت في الاحوال المختلفة ، وهو كاف فيما نريده علي ما اعتقد .







الاخي أبو شادى الثاني ولك ضعفهم من الشكر علي مرورك وأضعافهم علي الاهتمام بالتعليق وبارك الله فيك .


----------



## abosomar (12 نوفمبر 2009)

تعجز الكلمات عن شكرك 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أهلا بك أخي الكريم abosomar دائما .


----------



## ayad alsudani (13 نوفمبر 2009)

راحترامي وتقديري


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي ayad alsudani
ولك مني كل الاحترام والتقدير ، وشكرا علي مرورك ، واهتمامك بالتعليق


----------



## maarafa (17 نوفمبر 2009)

لاتنسانى يااخى من شرح نظام التحكم الاكتروميكانيكى فى محرك الديزل فقد وعدتنى به وانا فى انتظاره بفارغ الصبر 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## صدام حسين البيضاني (25 مارس 2010)

اخي الكريم مشكوووووووور جدا علاا تعليماتك


----------



## احمد كمال محجوب (26 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مارس 2010)

الأستاذ الفاضل مهندس عاطف

مواضيع مميزة من إبداعاتك ..





اسأل المولى لك الثواب والأجر ..
الموضوع للثبيت ..:20:
​


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك اخ عاطف على هذه المخططات الجميلة00000000000


----------



## فيض النور (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## السوداني الاسد (30 مارس 2010)

تستحق الشكر علي الموضوع الجيد وان ينتفع الجميع من المعلومات شكرا


----------



## سلام عبدالكريم (2 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (6 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للاخوة الافاضل الذين شرفوني بالمرور والتعليق الايجابي ،وجزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## مصطفى الصرفندي (12 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الجيد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هاني وحيد (17 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله لك في علمك ونفع بك اخوانك شكراااا


----------



## الخط المستقيم (17 أبريل 2010)

شكرا مع تحياتنا

:56:


----------



## nasser mostafa (19 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وفعلا احسن منتدى تقنى


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الافاضل الكرام 
مصطفى الصرفندي: بارك الله فيك أخي ، وشكرا علي مرورك وتعليقك 

هاني وحيد: لمثل هذه الدعوات المباركات نعمل ، فجزاك الله خيرا

الخط المستقيم: الشك لك اخي علي مرورك الكريم واهتمامك بالتعليق 

nasser mostafa : شهادة نعتز بها ، وجزاك الله خيرا ، ونفع بك .

الاخوة الافاضل شرفتموني بمروركم الكريم .


----------



## sailara (24 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## black88star (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور حبيبي ماقصرت والله معلومه ممتازه 
يديك العافية 
عـــــــــــــــــــوآفي


----------



## FAOUZI 1 (18 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووور على المعلو مات


----------



## كانوتيه (18 مايو 2010)

اجزاك الله الخير


----------



## مصطفى 4ب (21 مايو 2010)

شكرااااااااااااا جزيلا يا هندسة 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## samshabbar (25 مايو 2010)

thank you so much


----------



## السوداني الاسد (9 يونيو 2010)

موضوع قيم جدا بارك الله فيك اخى عاطف


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (15 يونيو 2010)

الاخ sailara
شكرا علي مرورك واهتمامك بالتعليق 

الاخ الكريم black88star
بارك الله فيك ، ولك الشكر علي مرورك وتعليقك الايجابي.

الاخ الفاضل FAOUZI 1
أهلا بك ، ومشكور اخي علي مرورك .

الاخ كانوتيه
جزاك الله خيرا 

الاخ العزيز مصطفى 4ب
جزاك الله خيرا علي دعائك ، ونسأل الله ان يتقبله ، فلهذا نسعي .

الاخ الفاضل samshabbar
شكرا علي مرورك الكريم واهتمامك بالتعليق الايجابي 

اخي الفاضل الكريم السوداني الاسد
شهادة نعتز بها ، فجزاك الله خيرا ، ونفع بك .


----------



## سامى عصر (29 يونيو 2010)

بصراحه أهنيك على العمل الرائع ده


----------



## مصطفى الخصيب (15 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات ونتمنا لك التوفيق


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (6 أغسطس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور

شكر علي هذه المعلومات العظيمه


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (3 سبتمبر 2010)

كل الشكر والقدير والإحترام علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ahmed malik (19 سبتمبر 2010)

_شكرا على المجهود_


----------



## كاكل (26 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عبقرينو77 (27 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع بجد مهم حتي لغير المتخصصين وفقك الله ..


----------



## belalgouda (27 سبتمبر 2010)

:20:thanks:20:


----------



## sesem_m (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الرائع علي هذه المعلومات المثمرة


----------



## مسماس (2 أكتوبر 2010)

جازاك الله خيرا عنى وعن كل مطلع


----------



## ahmed malik (11 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي مواضعك.


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك يا هندسة


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور ع هل المعلومات القيمه والجيدة


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

[w.w.w.boschautomotive handbook.com]


----------



## محمد الفلسطيني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع سيارات[w.w.w.cdx textbook.com


----------



## ابو ارسلان (31 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## youmsal (1 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخوة الكرام الافاضل 

سامى عصر


> بصراحه أهنيك على العمل الرائع ده



مصطفى الخصيب


> شكرا على المعلومات ونتمنا لك التوفيق




احمد صلاح حجازي


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
> شكر علي هذه المعلومات العظيمه


 

ahmed malik


> شكرا على المجهود


 
كاكل


> مشكور جدا


 
عبقرينو77


> الموضوع بجد مهم حتي لغير المتخصصين وفقك الله


 

belalgouda


> thanks


 

sesem_m


> شكرا جزيلا اخي الرائع علي هذه المعلومات المثمرة


 

مسماس


> جازاك الله خيرا عنى وعن كل مطلع


 

ahmed malik


> جزاك الله خيرا علي مواضعك


 مستريورك


> شكرا لك يا هندسة


 
محمد الفلسطيني


> مشكور ع هل المعلومات القيمه والجيدة


 
ابو ارسلان


> بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


 

youmsal


> Thanks a lot





لكم الشكر علي كلماتكم الطيبة المشجعة ، ولكم الف شكر علي مروركم الكريم ، ولكم العرفان علي اهتمامكم بالتعليق .


----------



## yousefsafwat40 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## saad_srs (15 نوفمبر 2010)

استاذنا الفاضل عاطف اسال الله لك 
رزق مريم وتقوى عائشة وقلب خديجة 
ورقة فاطمة وجمال يوسف وحكمة لقمان 
وملك سليمان وصبر ايوب وايمان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وشفاعة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## fcs_fcs (30 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك لحضراتكم وجعل الله مجهودكم فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عامر المدحتي (7 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا وفق الله


----------



## بلال الغساني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## gpr57 (16 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وجعل العمل هذا في موازين حسناتك 
اللهم امين


----------



## وليد العتر (17 ديسمبر 2010)

معلوماتك عظيمة وقيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed malik (22 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## أيمن عبد الرحمن (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لدى سؤال ولكن عن الديزل جينراتور
لدى فى المصنع مولد عبارة عن
diesel engine skl and generator vem 330 kva
والمشكلة لدى انه عنما اشغل المولد فان البطاريات ( 2 بطارية جافة فارتا 24 فولت توالى 200أمبير ) تغذى المارش وتجعل الديزل يتحرك ولكن المشكلة الكبيرة ان المارش يسحب كل فولت البطارية وللا يوصل فولت لدائرة الكنترول التى منها يتم دخول دائرة المصنع ودخول الوحدات التى سوف يتم تحميله من المولد
وقد راجعت على كل الدائرة ولا توجد مشكلة بها حتى اننى وكحل مؤقت بديل وضعت لدائرة التحكم بطارية خاصة بها 
واشتغلت الدائرة 
ولكنى الى الأن لا أعرف سبب المشكلة الحقيقى واشك انه ينحصر فى المارش نفسه 
ارجو من حضراتكم الأفادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## alith (27 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم .الف شكر على الموصوع المفيد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
ونطمع فى المزيد من المعلومات المفيده


----------



## bassamnh (2 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## marzoog (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا لجهودك ولدي استفسار عن كبسة الS في الجير الاوتوماتيك تعلق على سرعة 100 او 110 وما تنطفي غير لما اطفي واعيد التشغيل غيرت الجير وبقيت نفس المشكلة ايميلي xxxxxxxxxxx








تمنع تعليمات الملتقي وضع البريد الالكتروني او ارقام الهواتف .


----------



## abo.abdalla (12 يناير 2011)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## marzoog (13 يناير 2011)

اعتذر عن كتابة ايملي في المشاركة السابقة مع احترامي لادارة المنتدى


----------



## BMW العراق (14 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## خالد عراقنه (16 يناير 2011)

*ابو سامر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الدكتور الفاضل، ارجو ان تعذرني ان لم اقم بمتابعة هذا الموضوع منذ البداية كوني ولاسباب خاصة لم اكن على اتصال بالملتقى منذ عام 2009، الا اني مهتم كثيرا بهذا الموضوع واسعدني ان اجد شخصا على معرفة جيدة به، وللحقيقة فاني احاول تحديدا معرفة الدوائر الالكترونية المرتبطة بـ (Throttle Position Sensor). كما ان لدي العديد من الاستفسارات حول هذا الموضوع، واكون شاكرا اذا اسعفك وقتك باجابتي على هذه الاستفسارات.
1- هل جميع السيارات باختلاف الصانع تعتمد على نفس وسيلة التحكم بالوقود عن طريق TPS؟
2- هل جميع حساسات TPS لها نفس الخصائص الميكانية -الكهربائية (موضع الخانق - جهد المخرج) بمعنى هل جميع الحساسات تعطي نفس الفولطية على المخرج عندما يكون الخانق (Throttle) على نفس الموضع.
3- ما التأثيرات التي قد تحصل اذا ما قمنا بتثبيت جهد المخرج للحساس (TPS) عند قيمة معينة قسرا لتعكس ثبات افتراضي لموقع اسطوانة الخانق.
ارجو الاجابة عن هذه الاستفسارات واكن لك من الشاكرين.


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (19 يناير 2011)

خالد عراقنه قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخي الدكتور الفاضل، ارجو ان تعذرني ان لم اقم بمتابعة هذا الموضوع منذ البداية كوني ولاسباب خاصة لم اكن على اتصال بالملتقى منذ عام 2009، الا اني مهتم كثيرا بهذا الموضوع واسعدني ان اجد شخصا على معرفة جيدة به، وللحقيقة فاني احاول تحديدا معرفة الدوائر الالكترونية المرتبطة بـ (Throttle Position Sensor). كما ان لدي العديد من الاستفسارات حول هذا الموضوع، واكون شاكرا اذا اسعفك وقتك باجابتي على هذه الاستفسارات.
> 1- هل جميع السيارات باختلاف الصانع تعتمد على نفس وسيلة التحكم بالوقود عن طريق TPS؟
> 2- هل جميع حساسات TPS لها نفس الخصائص الميكانية -الكهربائية (موضع الخانق - جهد المخرج) بمعنى هل جميع الحساسات تعطي نفس الفولطية على المخرج عندما يكون الخانق (Throttle) على نفس الموضع.
> ...



أشكر كل الذين مروا وعلقوا علي هذا الموضوع ، وأشكر لهم حفاوتهم الكريمه 
واشير علي أخي الكريم خالد عراقنه الي هذا الرابط حيث مشاركة من مشرفنا القدير "العقاب" واعتقد ان به معظم الاجابات عن أسئلتكم ،ان لم تكن كلها ، ودعائي لك بالتوفيق 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t201459.html


----------



## خالد عراقنه (20 يناير 2011)

الاخ الفاضل العقاب
شكرا على الاستجابة السريعة لطلبي. جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم، وعذرا ان طمعت بالمزيد لاحقا كوني مهتما جددددددأ بهذا الموضوع. 
وفقكم الله


----------



## ham101 (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخى الفاضل


----------



## جمعه منصور (10 فبراير 2011)

لك جزيل الشكر د والتوفيق من اللة


----------



## ماهر علي حسون (12 فبراير 2011)

الحمد لله والشكر اولا وثانيا الشكر لك اخي العزيز


----------



## احمد جميل النجار (25 فبراير 2011)

thank u


----------



## هيثم انا (8 مارس 2011)

والله هذا الموضوع سهل وبسط على الكثير من دش ورغى المجلدات والكتب * جذاكم الله كل خير *


----------



## فلاش2006 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (27 مارس 2012)

أشكر الاخوة الافاضل الكرام الذين شرفوني بتعليقاتهم ، والذين سيشرفوني بها مستقبلا ، وانه لمن دواعي امتناني أن أجد هذه الدعوات الصالحات التي يرفدني بها إخواني ، فما أحوجني الي هذه الدعوات ، وانني أحمد الله تعالي أن أعنت اخواني ولقي موضوعي قبولا لديكم فجزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم فضلا ، ولا حرمني من دعواتكم .وأسأل الله تعالي أن يعينني علي طرح كل ما هو مفيد .


----------



## ghassan oreek (3 أبريل 2012)

أخي جزاك الله كل خير على هذا الطرح الجميل


----------



## نمرالدين (7 أبريل 2012)

اشكرك من كل قلبي يا اخي


----------



## koka turbo (7 أبريل 2012)

*مششششكككوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر*


----------



## momoeng (14 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## momoeng (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

